# Is constant bowel pressure a symptom



## emgscot51 (Jul 20, 2007)

I have an almost constant feeling that I need to have a bowel movement, but when I get to the bathroom - nothing, another false alarm. I was diagnosed with IBS after a colonoscopy. This problem is more of a nuisance than anything else but I'd still like to know if it's a symptom of IBS.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

By pressure do you mean you feel full and/or bloated? If so, then it is a symptom of IBS.And here's a forum for this and I'd encourage you to read some of the posts there and see if you could relate:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=17Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like it could be one variant of rectal hypersensitivity which is a feature of IBS.You feel like you need to go when the signal for need to go should not be sent to the brain.K.


----------



## emgscot51 (Jul 20, 2007)

Cherrie said:


> By pressure do you mean you feel full and/or bloated? If so, then it is a symptom of IBS.And here's a forum for this and I'd encourage you to read some of the posts there and see if you could relate:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=17Cherrie


I get the full and bloated feeling but this is something else. I really feel like I am about to have a bowel movement but when I try to go, nothing happens. It's not even like constipation. Maybe incomplete evacuation from my previous bathroom visit?


----------



## emgscot51 (Jul 20, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> Sounds like it could be one variant of rectal hypersensitivity which is a feature of IBS.You feel like you need to go when the signal for need to go should not be sent to the brain.K.


I'll have a look at the rectal hypersensitivity. The wrong brain signal sounds about right. Thanks,Eileen


----------



## 19837 (Mar 27, 2006)

RAJ, regular member,I have exactly the same prolblem and it occurs very often. I have consulted with 2 GI specialists and they tell me it is one of the symptoms of IBS and occurs when constipated. No solution but put up with it!!


----------



## emgscot51 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks, Raj, you just saved me a couple of doctor visits. Since I seem to alternate between constipation and diarrhea, I'll just have to put up with the constant bathroom trips just in case. I'd hate to make a mistake on that! Compared to the extreme discomfort of the bloating, it's not too bad.Thanks to everyone for putting my mind at ease.


----------

